# belarus 600L MTZ 550



## plakatkek (Oct 16, 2014)

i inherited tractor belarus 600L MTZ 550 and it doesn't have the paper that shows me how to shift gears.can you hepl me with any picture or scheme please??


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Get yourself a manual.
http://www.best-used-tractors.com/tractorparts/belarus-tractor-parts.html
Or look at parts diagrams online and go from there.
I've never seen a belarus tractor except in a photo.
Try www.tractorbynet.com also.
Goodluck

http://www.belarus.com/
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/all-other-brands/96490-belarus-tractors-3.html


----------

